# Price of Hash for you???



## ShecallshimThor (May 17, 2009)

ok pretty self exp.
i just got an oz for $65 
nice light color 
smeels awesome 
was this way too cheap? seemed like a wicked deal had to do it
so please say a city and how much you paid for hash
i live about an hour out of van and hash isnt around often so i expected the price to be outrageuos(?) but it wasnt i think


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (May 20, 2009)

hash goes for around $20-35 for 1 gram in shops


----------



## lordhighlama (May 20, 2009)

I can't even get hash where I'm at so no help here... but 65 for a zip of hash does sound unreal,, I would have bought it!!!


----------



## Hick (May 20, 2009)

25-50 p/g so I "hear"...


----------



## Alistair (May 20, 2009)

That's so cheap, I'd be surprised if it was really hash.  Does it get you high?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 20, 2009)

f yeah
it is just run of the mill bubble
but it helps my bud last 2x as long easy


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 20, 2009)

we obviously dont live in the same place.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 21, 2009)

My hash is free. I pull about 2 zips every 8 weeks from my trimmings and popcorn. I was thinking of running a whole lb. of bud just to see how much I get.


----------



## Alistair (May 21, 2009)

Ok, but is homemade hash as good as the stuff that comes from the various African and Oriental countries?  I remember smoking Nepalese, or basic run of the mill Lebanese, or Moroccan hash, for example.  That was what we used to smoke in Europe.  It cost about $20.00 for a gram.


----------



## Hick (May 21, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Ok, but is homemade hash as good as the stuff that comes from the various African and Oriental countries?  I remember smoking Nepalese, or basic run of the mill Lebanese, or Moroccan hash, for example.  That was what we used to smoke in Europe.  It cost about $20.00 for a gram.


"if" properly collected and pressed.. it's _better_.... just like home made weed


----------



## StoneyBud (May 21, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> My hash is free. I pull about 2 zips every 8 weeks from my trimmings and popcorn. I was thinking of running a whole lb. of bud just to see how much I get.


I did that with a pound of hash oil and got 200g from the pound. The stuff made a pound of Big Bud into a real serious high.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 21, 2009)

Hash:

Between 10 to 70 a gram, depending on the type or process used.

Co2, ether, or freon will yield hash that is like glass. Upwards of almost 100 a gram depending on where you get it from.

Personally, I just make my own and give it away. Some of you know how this goes down.


----------



## Callawave (May 21, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> That's so cheap, I'd be surprised if it was really hash.  Does it get you high?


Speaking of which! A nine bar of Turkish soap :giggle: is going for £400 in my area. (That's why I'm gonna start growing and make my own bubble from the trimmings.


----------



## marcnh (May 24, 2009)

20 usd a gram.  15 a gram in quantity.  once i bought real nice stuff for 200 an oz in humbolt county though.


----------



## zipflip (May 24, 2009)

200$ for an o of hash?  wow man u must be in heaven there. lol.
  commercial swag runs bout that price for an O here. lol


----------



## crozar (May 24, 2009)

200 grams = 1300 euro of Choco morrocan hash


----------



## astrobud (May 25, 2009)

havent seen any real hash here in 30 years, used to get it in the 70s, wish i could find some now


----------



## ozman (May 25, 2009)

Hash,Hash,hash hmmmm..... what is that? is it the scrappings I so luvingly scrap from my bowl...... is the film from my finger tips from rolling or packing a bowl....
is it the taste and smell,I luv and miss,what is this that I miss??

Naw aint had no hash in prolly 25 years,out here in the midwest,in no mans land,we never see any nice smoke here,all that is offered is worse then schwag and way over priced(now that I grow my own)
where they pipe sunshine to me,thats why I grow inside.
As soon as I get my stuff running I hope to make a batch or 2.
But when I was getting access to it it was the same price as pot then,blond lebanese,was good for here,but what I miss more then my hash..........
I miss my opium mmmmmm...............even looked into growing next summer hehe.the plant is legal to grow here just not to use to make opium lol.


----------



## str8t0thetop (May 25, 2009)

germany ish is 6 dollars a gram max so u do that math


----------



## skallie (May 26, 2009)

hash in amsterdam last year was 40 euros per grm on average so when you get your bud with no crystals on it from the dam take a minute to think hey so the buds have been shaken to death for hash then we get had over by unscrupulous dealers who then spray/coat the buds with all sorts of crap in order to get a poxey 1gm bud to weigh in at 2-3 gms with the added sprayed on crap.

saying this mate has a few k's of thai stick absolutely full of seeds and what i call plain ole crap bush he sells this at 100 quid an oz.

he wants to steer clear of that crack pipe he must be toking on imho

lol

skallie


----------



## StoneyBud (May 26, 2009)

Most of the hash making countries make it using the "beat it against the screens" method. It literally knocks the ripe trikes off the buds and that is collected and pressed. It's not rocket science and never has been.

The quality of hash is dependant on two things:

1. The quality of the plants it's made from. 

The bunk weed that most of the farmers in the 3rd world countries have, makes poor hash. That's the junk you see. The 10th-20th generation farmers that have high graded their weed into serious stuff make the sticky, quality hash.

2. How much other crap the process manager puts in it. 

In my tour of a place in Thailand that produced tons of hash, I witnessed them throwing big double handfuls of dried leaf into the mix after screening to bulk it out. Since my host had some very intense people with guns all over the place, I watched and kept my mouth shut as I was advised to before going there. He told me I was the only Westerner to ever set foot in his facility. He said his family had this same place for more than 30 generations at that point, and that was almost 50 years ago. I'll bet it still there doing exactly the same thing. He gave me a "Fruit basket" when I was leaving. It had a bunch of local fruit from the jungle, some cheeses, some breads and about a kilo of hash in it. Nice present. His son and I worked together for quite awhile in the Not-So-Good-Days.

If you buy some bubble bags and make your own from your own home grown, world class weed, it'll be world class quality hash. How could it not be?

Again, this is NOT rocket science.

The bubblebags use ice to knock the trikes off the bud instead of screens. The ice helps firm the trikes so that they break away from the plant better.

If you mixed ALL of the hash from each bag together, you'd have exactly the same hash that is made by some villager in Turkey in his one room shack with a dirt floor and $20 a year to live from.

Cure it properly for about 3 months and you would have the best of the best. Hash also needs to rest and cure.

I make and use hash-oil. It's easier to use in recipes and smokes well too.


----------



## PencilHead (May 26, 2009)

I'm with Astro--last I bought went for 6 bucks a gram.  It was govt. stamped Lebanese and would put your axe up around your shoulders for you.  Okay, you got me--that was in the 70's.


----------



## Callawave (May 26, 2009)

skallie said:
			
		

> hash in amsterdam last year was 40 euros per grm on average
> skallie


Wow! You must be going to the wrong places. I was there in Feb and paid 12 
Euros for one & a half grams of super-pollum. The Afghani (which I'm real partial to) was 12 Euros for three grams


----------

